# HELP IDing a mystery frame



## alexcraven (Oct 11, 2018)

Picked this up as a trade for an even-rustier old Schwinn cruiser and now I'm trying to figure out what I have. I brought it to 3 local community bike shops and no one had any idea of the make or model, but agreed it was 'cool'.

I didn't get photos of a few other small clues: internal cable route ports through the top tube, and Tange dropouts. 

Any ideas?


----------



## mongeese (Oct 12, 2018)

Fuji  but better pictures would help.


----------



## alexcraven (Oct 12, 2018)

Here is a full shot. 

Interesting. Fuji was not on my short list. Does it look like a particular model?


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 12, 2018)

Now, that's some patina! Don't know what it is, but I'd say mid-eighties or later. And definitely cool. I'd think the fork to be a replacement.


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 12, 2018)

If it is Asian, the serial number format should enable us to narrow down the options considerably. If not tell us the maker. Can't see it clearly. 2A01788?

If so, the format matches Matsupoopa. Panasonic was/is their main own bicycle brand, but they also built frames for Schwinn, Centurion and Sekai.

EDIT: interesting auto-correct function. I was referring to Kōnosuke, of course.

EDIT #2: wow! The URL's are also auto-corrected! Final try: M a t s u s h i t a.


----------



## alexcraven (Oct 12, 2018)

non-fixie said:


> If it is Asian, the serial number format should enable us to narrow down the options considerably. If not tell us the maker. Can't see it clearly. 2A01788?
> 
> If so, the format matches Matsu&#!^a. Panasonic was/is their main own bicycle brand, but they also built frames for Schwinn, Centurion and Sekai.
> 
> ...





Thanks, non-fixie! And yes, 2A01788 is the serial number.

Any way to narrow it down between schwinn, centurion, or sekai?


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 12, 2018)

You're welcome. It is an interesting frame you've got there. What puzzles me are the lugs. They are more baroque (and pretty, IMO) than anything I've seen so far on any of the brands associated with Matsus h i t a. But I'm not particularly knowledgeable when it comes to either Japanese bikes or anything made after 1980.

So, to answer your question: no, not by me anyway. The "2A" suggests it was made in early 1982 or early 1992. The pump thingy on the head tube and the internal cable routing make me think '92 is more likely.

I really like the frame, and I'd like to know what it is. 

If you don't get any replies here, you might want to try a couple of other forums that harbour vintage bike lover communities.


----------



## dweenk (Oct 13, 2018)

T-Mar over on BikeForums would probably know.


----------



## juvela (Oct 13, 2018)

-----

One possible serial decode would be a January 1992 birthdate.

IIRC the Sekai badge closed play prior to that.

-----


----------

